# Gary Fisher Classic Mountain Bike



## BobTheCat (Jun 27, 2017)

I am interested in selling this vintage bike.  I'm actually still riding it, though I can only use half the gears. 
This bike has had several owners, so I don't know how many of the components are original.  I just got the brake pads replaced because they were squeaking. I had not quite realized what a special bike I had until I talked to some experts!


----------



## Iverider (Jun 28, 2017)

Very cool bike. Why are you wanting to sell it? Making it fully operational is probably only a matter of adjustment and if you're riding it lightly, it'll last forever!


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jul 2, 2017)

The bikes marked Fisher are the first couple of years' production. 
The trademark was challenged by a German company, and he then changed to marking bikes Gary Fisher.

My buddy has one, and it's his favorite utility bike.


----------



## Intense One (Jul 5, 2017)

BobTheCat said:


> I am interested in selling this vintage bike.  I'm actually still riding it, though I can only use half the gears.
> This bike has had several owners, so I don't know how many of the components are original.  I just got the brake pads replaced because they were squeaking. I had not quite realized what a special bike I had until I talked to some experts!
> 
> View attachment 488441
> ...



I see you're interested in selling your bike but did not see a price!  How much are you asking for it?


----------



## BobTheCat (Jul 6, 2017)

Krautwaggen said:


> Very cool bike. Why are you wanting to sell it? Making it fully operational is probably only a matter of adjustment and if you're riding it lightly, it'll last forever!



Mainly because I'm not a mountain biker and I am a woman! I only want to ride in the city and on gentle trails. Also it is uncomfortable for me because I have to lean over a lot (hunch my back) to reach the handlebars.  They cannot be raised up any more.  Plus I would need a new seat. I discussed this with some guys at a bike shop and we all decided that there's someone out there that would appreciate this bike wayyyyyy more than I do.


----------



## BobTheCat (Jul 6, 2017)

Intense One said:


> I see you're interested in selling your bike but did not see a price!  How much are you asking for it?



I honestly don't know what to ask for it.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jul 7, 2017)

I think my brother has one of those in his barn. it is yellow, Fisher, old, and no suspension.....that I remember for sure. they built their first bikes in 1979, so the closer it is to 1979 the more value it will have. as just a bike to ride it is outdated and worth about 250 bucks would be my guess, being a Gary Fisher mountain bike would surely raise that price. the question is how much...


----------



## Intense One (Jul 8, 2017)

Old tech bike but really cool just the way it is.  It's running a nice tranny with ShimanoXT components.  I run with XT on my mtn bike.


----------



## Spence36 (Jul 21, 2017)

I had one in 87  had two piece frame  rear triangle was chromoly front I think was aluminum with I think  Rock Shox was awesome few years later Mom left garage open and it was gone miss that bike was awesome !! Don't sell it tune and ride it !


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Spence36 (Jul 21, 2017)

BobTheCat said:


> Mainly because I'm not a mountain biker and I am a woman! I only want to ride in the city and on gentle trails. Also it is uncomfortable for me because I have to lean over a lot (hunch my back) to reach the handlebars.  They cannot be raised up any more.  Plus I would need a new seat. I discussed this with some guys at a bike shop and we all decided that there's someone out there that would appreciate this bike wayyyyyy more than I do.




Find a specialty mountain bike bike shop or put it on eBay and let her rip people collect them 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BobTheCat (Aug 14, 2017)

BobTheCat said:


> I honestly don't know what to ask for it.



I am willing to sell this bike for $2000......anyone interested?? I'm really just looking for more of a city bike.


----------



## BobTheCat (Aug 14, 2017)

BobTheCat said:


> I am interested in selling this vintage bike.  I'm actually still riding it, though I can only use half the gears.
> This bike has had several owners, so I don't know how many of the components are original.  I just got the brake pads replaced because they were squeaking. I had not quite realized what a special bike I had until I talked to some experts!
> 
> View attachment 488441
> ...



Anyone want to buy this for $2000?


----------



## fatbike (Aug 30, 2017)

Hats a gorgeous Fisher. A beautiful red Fisher in Portland with upgtaded Cris King wheel set just sold for 450-


----------



## fatbike (Aug 30, 2017)

It was bad ass!


----------



## fattyre (Sep 4, 2017)

Not only King hubs but Bontrager Race Lite wheels.  They only made those for two years or so.  Hubs say Bontrager if I remember correctly.   Sweet cranks too.  Race Face Next LP's.  One of the first cranksets to use carbon fiber.


----------

